# What was the last pair of shoes you purchased?



## lorega (Oct 9, 2012)

A couple of weeks ago I bought a pair of Vaneli black suede wedges. I would guess the wedge is about 3" in height. The toes are slightly rounded. I think the shoes will look cute with skirts, dresses and pants.





What about you? Inspire me, please!


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 9, 2012)

Hmmm it was a pair of fall sandals.


----------



## Pancua (Oct 9, 2012)

My boots!


----------



## astokes (Oct 9, 2012)

I got these really comfortable Sam Edelman flats at Nordstrom Rack.

They aren't stiff and cushion-less like most flats i encounter.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 9, 2012)

Wedged sneakers from Bakers. I'd been looking for a pair that would suit my style and also not cost a fortune for a while and I finally found these and I was sold after I tried them on. They're super comfortable.


----------



## tinacute (Oct 10, 2012)

The Merrell Barefoot Wonder Glove. They're amazing.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

These:





But I've only worn them once so far. :-(


----------



## americanclassic (Oct 12, 2012)

so I JUST discovered a TJ Maxx with a 'runway' section--they have LOADS of designer brands for affordable prices.. I found the cutest Michael Kors coat for only $70, and it was so hard to resist lol. I was thrilled when I found my first TJ Maxx a year ago, but compared to the one I just went to (which is only a few miles further), my old one looks like a Ross lol.

Not only do they have a runway section, but all their clothes are just infinitely more stylish. I just picked up these Heartsoul "Kacia" booties for $25, originally $80 last season:





not sure how I feel about the bungee-cord orange shoelaces, I might replace that with a dark brown for something more neutral. My favorite part is the outsole--a lot of heels have virtually no traction and the heels are just tiny sticks of soft plastic. Which is fine for anyone who walks like a lady and has a good sense of balance, but bad for someone as clumsy as I am. Love that these are trip-proof  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also bought these XOXO oxford booties, also $25:





I would have preferred the black/grey, but those didn't come in my size :/ one of the major bummers about shopping at a discount store. Still like the brown ones though! These are like the perfect oxfords, I've been looking for these for soo long.

There was another pair of shoes for $60 that I fell in looove with, but I figured it was better to get these two instead. Haha I'm kind of worried I even found that store, because I _know_ it's going to be hard to resist buying everything I see. Going to give myself at least a week before I go back.. btw, love all the other shoes! those red boots are so hot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MorgTrott (Dec 7, 2012)

I bought these wedges, I saw them and instantly fell in love!


----------



## Yuvastyleindia (Jan 12, 2013)

Before two days I was searching for the branded sandal. I was seeing the sandal which is of good quality and also at cheap rates. I have found a sandal at online site that I love to purchase that is of Metro brand and the price is affordable for me. So I bought it immediately.


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Jan 12, 2013)

I also brought these in Red


----------



## lovegorjess (Jan 25, 2013)

Bought all these on the same day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Guppy (Jan 27, 2013)

Just ordered some 'Wanted' White Snakeskin Combat boots from BTR. Cant wait to get them!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jan 27, 2013)

I just bought a pair of black Jeffrey Campbell Litas. I have a couple of other pairs of Litas, but no black ones, so I had to get some.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 3, 2013)

I went shopping tonight:


----------



## Yukiko (Feb 8, 2013)

The "Annalisa" boots from Shoedazzle.com


----------



## shandimessmer (Feb 8, 2013)

Ahhh, I'm trying to remember. Oh! I purchased a pair of Steve Madden flats for $70 a few weeks ago. Oh, but I wore the wrong shoes to work last week, and had to run to Ross to buy a pair of who-the-hell-can-remember-the-name-I-didn't-want-them-in-the-first-place flats for like, $14. So, whichever one you want to count


----------



## satojoko (Feb 8, 2013)

Coal-black, soft leather, Doc Marten's boots that lace up to just below the knee &amp; fit snugly all the way up my calves. Yep, ARMY BOOTS for girls hahaha  Found them in a spectacular, tiny little shop owned by a really nice Scottish guy who looked like one of the aging Sex Pistols, way down a strange, narrow, Chinatown alley in the city we stayed for our 2 week Christmas holiday. Best $200 I've ever spent! They look great with jeans/leggings/jeggings/anything that has a skinny fit to them, as well as skirts or dresses with opaque, patterned tights. Even fishnets! They're incredibly soft, comfortable, thick leather which makes it so much easier for me to be walking around for hours at a time - like we were during our holidays. No sore feet or tired legs because the design of the boot supports everything from under the knee down. They even fold down &amp; can be worn as a shorter boot if I want. The lining in them is a super-cute, pink plaid pattern, so they look nice folded over too. I can also wear them in any weather or take our dog to the park on muddy days with absolutely no damage done to them. Just wipe em off, rub some dubin into them &amp; they look brand new. But I kinda like getting them scuffed up anyways  I love my platform heels &amp; wedges, stilettos and others, but they're definitely not designed for ultimate comfort or any type of environment. These boots will just get better with age, and I'll be happily wearing them for the next 10 years or longer, long after my dressier shoes have bit the dust. Well worth every penny. Sorry, I'm on my iPhone &amp; can't upload a stinking photo :-(


----------



## LisaF1163 (Feb 9, 2013)

Back in November, I got a pair of Steve Madden black lace up flat ankle boots.  I love them - they're so comfortable!


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 3, 2013)

A pair of pink with white polka dot knockoff toms from Rue 21. They are adorable!


----------



## americanclassic (Mar 27, 2013)

I just got these from Target:



 I already have these: 

 but I'm a sucker for laceup/cutout shoes


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 27, 2013)

Shoespiration! LOL. 

The last pair of shoes I bought are these:





I think they're super cute, if worn with the right outfit, but they're also *insanely* comfortable, and I love the fact that they're slip-ons! Plus, they were on sale at Famous Footwear for $10, and I had a $5 reward card, so I only paid $5 for them!


----------



## Haden (Mar 29, 2013)

Yes, One of the best collections., But last few days Ago i purchased from online fashion site. One of the best collections of Boots &amp; Sandles with flexible price............


----------



## martinsherman (Apr 4, 2013)

I had a pair of flat sandals which I had been wearing for the past 3 summers, but they really needed to be replaced since they started to look really worn.

But I don't have photo now.....


----------



## missnaya (Apr 5, 2013)

Gold Sperrys! I just orderd them from Nordstrom. Super cute and perfect for spring! Idk what it is about boat shoes, but I love them!


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 15, 2013)

I wanted these shoes in a different color last year. I found these ones at Last Chance for $15 so I just had to have them.


----------



## PrettyLivy (May 31, 2013)

Anne Michelle Enzo's .. from Urbanog. Perfect little summer heels.


----------

